# Boi compensation



## Ricomedids (29 Nov 2017)

*I received a letter from boi regarding overcharged, compensation. They said they 'll pay only 2015 up to this year. I was on fixed rate for 10 yrs from the ics before they transferred us to boi.can i still get a refund or compensation that we paid from the previous years? Any suggestion pls. Thank you*


----------



## RedOnion (29 Nov 2017)

Did the fixed rate only end in 2015?


----------



## Ricomedids (29 Nov 2017)

Yes. I received a letter from boi about the compensation and interest.they changed now our rate to trackerfrom fixed rate. Theyvsaid they will send us another letter for the overcharge, interest fee and compenstion.are they going to compute the overcharged fee during our 10 yrs fixed rate?thank you


----------



## Ricomedids (29 Nov 2017)

Sorry our fixed rate wAs ended only last  oct last year 2016.we're in another fixed rate for 5 yeArs at the moment.how are they going to compute the overcharged? What year


----------



## RedOnion (30 Nov 2017)

You were only entitled to a tracker at the end of fixed rate. That's the date they'll start looking at.


----------



## redcatstar (30 Nov 2017)

I doubt it will be that way if you had to fix a few times as they wouldn't give you back your tracker.  I fixed till 2009 then till 2012 cause they wouldn't give it tracker back to me


----------



## RedOnion (30 Nov 2017)

I'm assuming from the OP that it was a single fixed term of 10 years.


----------

